# Cucumber,Cauliflower and sauces



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2012)

Peel 4 cucumbers and cut into sticks, Combine 1/2 cup cream cheese and add 1 Tab. curry powder,1 tea. Dijon, salt and pepper plus a dash Tabasco. Mix well the store in refrigerator til well chilled
Take one cauliflower divide into florets then cook 10. min in boiling salted water drain and chill.
Now Mash 1 hard cooked egg yolk Stir in 1 tea. Dijon, season with salt and pepper then whisk in gradually 1 cup oil of choice til blended and thick. Stir in 2 tab. lemon juice,1 bunch chopped chives, and 1 chopped small onion, salt and pepper. Serve with the cauliflower.
Here is something we had last night I liked it DH loved it. I used some egg beaters to equal 1 egg yolk,at room temp then add 1 tea. Dijon in bowl,mix well. Season with salt and pepper then whisk in gradually 1 cup veggie oil til thick and completely blended now stir in 2 tea. fresh lemon juice,1 tab. tomatopaste from a tube and1 bunch of basil chopped blend well and serve with carrot sticks. a dash of Tabasco is nice as is a little dash of Worcestershire 
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 25, 2012)

They sound wonderful Kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> They sound wonderful Kades


 I'm glad you like them Kylie
kades


----------

